# Zee extraterrestrials are arriving, are they not?



## GiantGreenBean (Apr 18, 2007)

change the world


www.nibiruancouncil.com/html/*galactic**federation*.html

Incredible stuff, you'll love it all.


----------



## Supersith (Apr 27, 2007)

lol I remember reading the change the world thing awhile back I've always been a big conspiracy supernatural kind of thing although I don't believe in aliens, most of those sightings have tons of explinations to them, but still very interesting when I first read them, and thought it was funny that the aliens wanted to ask our permission to come, by asking they practically already told us their were coming if they were.


----------

